# How do i remove this Plastic Shower Cartdridge?



## youngArtist (Mar 18, 2013)

Im currently in trade school for plumbing. Im still a complete rookie at this. Recently our Shower/Bath (Made together) cartridge broke. I know how to put a new one on just dont know how to remove the old one. I assuming it slides right out but its seems hard..heres a picture. As you can see its worn from me trying to pull it out..thanks for any help


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## youngArtist (Mar 18, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...


Ok thanks will do


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Ohh ohh.. I know! I know!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I take my torch and heat up the end of the stem, pulls right out.


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

I think the instructions are posted inside that little peep hole!


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I 2nd the torch. Works every time.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Hammer and chisel. Bigger is better


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

"I know how to put a new one on just dont know how to remove the old one. I assuming it slides right out but its seems hard..heres a picture. As you can see its worn from me trying to pull it out..thanks for any help"

My eyeballs are bleeding.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The first thing I would do was pop your instructor in the mouth.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Heat up flat head screwdriver until red hot, insert into plastic as deep as you can then give a quarter turn, let it cool down and pull. 

That or a 3/4" hole saw


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Heat up flat head screwdriver until red hot, insert into plastic as deep as you can then give a quarter turn, let it cool down and pull.
> 
> That or a 3/4" hole saw


^^^what he said^^^

Hey Brooklyn, clear your pm box, I have a question about New York...


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

That white thingy in the center is a spring lock. Smack it squarely inward with a drill hammer and it comes free instantly.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

After you post


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

With that particular shower valve you must NOT turn off the Hot or Cold water before you work on it, that is extremely important when servicing any plastic shower cartridges in the feild. If the water is shut off while serving, all the pipes in the bathroom could burst!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Damn you guys are harsh to the newbies around here. Typically they are plumbers(not yet in this case) and don't you guys know, plumbers don't read directions! Let him post an intro and then release the hounds


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Get us the intro then we'll talk. Until then, chipping hammer.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Damn you guys are harsh to the newbies around here. Typically they are plumbers


_Au contraire, mon sewer_, pretenders are as obvious as a dead jellyfish on the beach.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

In the meantime, let's give him a chance to post an intro. If no intro, we can close the thread.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Give him a chance. You're going to need all the members you can get.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> In the meantime, let's give him a chance to post an intro. If no intro, we can close the thread.


Its been over 24 hours since he/she said they would post an intro.

OFF WITH HIS/HER HEAD !!!:yes:


----------

